# [Heisec] Sprachtwittern für Syrer



## Newsfeed (30 November 2012)

Weil Syrien nahezu komplett vom Internet abgeschottet ist, haben Google und Twitter einen Dienst reaktiviert, mit dem vor zwei Jahren schon die Ägypter Nachrichten absetzen konnten. Ein Video zeigt, wie die Routen nach Syrien nach und nach wegbrachen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

